# p2135 not happy.



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As far as cost to repair what set the code, I'll not comment since I haven't ever seen the TSB.....Dealer, upon reading the TSB will have to provide that information.

As far as cost to repair any physical damage from a driver behind you hitting your car.....thats his baby regardless of why your car was unable to move away.

Rob


----------



## 11chevycruzer (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah im not worried about the car damage to be honest. I'm more concerned if this has happen to anyone an if this is covered under warranty. Also thanks for serving I did a year in Afghanistan. PA national guard.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Based on the 2011 model year I am assuming you are out of base, 3 year 36000 mile warranty......

The question becomes one of the component falling under emission coverage, which mirrored your 3/36, or finding out if a special polocy was enacted, such as that for the water pump and steering rack that extended the coverage.

Powertrain coverage begins at the manifold where the TB attaches, so it is not a involved coverage.

All my responses are based on the assumption you did not/or do not, have a extended service contract of any sort.

Thanks for your service as well.

Rob


----------



## 11chevycruzer (Jan 7, 2015)

Nah I bought the car used and just have the factory warranty. I knew the base was up. Just thought maybe the power train warranty would cover this. I found a few other people had this problem and the main cause was the tps and need to replace the whole throttle body. What I dont like is if this is a known issue and and TSB is out for it that maybe the should issue a recall. This is very dangerous my son could have been in the car and the accident could have been a lot worse.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Emissions are covered I believe for up to 80,000 miles. If this is truly a emmissions issue it would be covered but typically that's just the Cat and few other items.

If its just a bad sensor why does the whole throttle body need replaced?


----------



## 11chevycruzer (Jan 7, 2015)

its all one part. when you buy the throttle body it comes with the tps.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

11chevycruzer said:


> What I dont like is if this is a known issue and and TSB is out for it that maybe the should issue a recall. This is very dangerous my son could have been in the car and the accident could have been a lot worse.


Unless I am mistaken (always a possibilty) I believe the reduced power happens when a code is set that could indicate possible engine/powertrain damage and instead of just shutting engine off (which could really be dangerous) it goes into limp mode so hopefully (not always obviously) can get to the side of the road. 


I think a TSB is nothing more then a procedure for tech to follow to correct problem, entirely different then special coverage or recall. Feel free to beat me up if I'm wrong on any of this


----------



## kingkiller (Feb 6, 2015)

Did anything come out of this? Family car having the same problem.

Thank you


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kingkiller said:


> Did anything come out of this? Family car having the same problem.
> 
> Thank you


Hey kingkiller,

If there's anything we can check into on our end regarding this matter, just let us know. We'll gladly work with your dealership to come to a solution. Send your VIN, mileage, and full contact information if interested. 

Thanks,
Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## craiger (Feb 20, 2015)

kingkiller said:


> Did anything come out of this? Family car having the same problem.
> 
> Thank you


Any luck, kingkiller? I had my 2012 at the dealer last week for loss of power (found P2135) and they cleaned the throttle body. Driving home from work same thing happened again! Found the same code tonight.... guess it's back to the dealer.


----------



## kingkiller (Feb 6, 2015)

craiger said:


> Any luck, kingkiller? I had my 2012 at the dealer last week for loss of power (found P2135) and they cleaned the throttle body. Driving home from work same thing happened again! Found the same code tonight.... guess it's back to the dealer.


Dealership replaced the throttlebody, working ever since. NOT covered under powertrain warranty, pretty upset about that.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 19, 2017)

I have the same issue. My engine "reduced power" while on a country road, with no shoulders. It was a windy road...in the dark. This is a safety concern for me. On top of this issue, I also am seeing an oil leak.


----------

